# Orange hair isn't cute!



## thelove4tequila (May 13, 2007)

I dyed my hair myself using Loreal High Lif Browns. I wanted to make my dark brown hair lighter, so I used this. It worked, but I wanted it more lighter brown. Well its been about a week and now my hair has a nasty orange tint to it! How do I get the orange out? Is it possible to color it again and get lighter brown and takeout the orange? If so, what color do I look for?


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

yipes...ive had the orangeyness happen to me. I have dark hair and when i used to put blonde chunks in it, it would get brassy. I am not sure how to fix it, but perhaps you may want to visit a salon for a consultation.


----------



## little teaser (May 13, 2007)

use a ash brown color to avoid red or brassy tone.


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2007)

You need a purple tinged toner, or a purple shampoo, you can buy it at speciality stores.


----------



## pearl (May 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh I can totally sympathize. Check this out:







I had to get it professionally fixed. Be careful! You don't want to turn it yellow or something. (unless you do )

Sounds like yours isn't too bad though. Maybe try a dark ash?


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. The thing is, if I still lived in the States I would know exactly where to get the toners and extra things I need. BUT the BX is sooo limited I don't know where else to go. I highly doubt I could buy that stuff online. I would go to a hair salon, but there's a huge language barrier. *I wish I was in California* 

My hair isn't totally orange, but it has alot of that brassyness to it. Especially when I am in the sun! Oh my!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 14, 2007)

It's certainly not the best solution, but when this happened to me, I recolored my hair with a semi-permanent color in an ash brown.


----------



## Rushch6 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_use a ash brown color to avoid red or brassy tone._

 
I second that, any ash color will tone down the brassiness.


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2007)

As a short term helper see if you can find Redken's Blonde Glam Pure Pearl treatment. It has purple-tones which MissChievous suggests above. It's a very good conditioner too and could tone down some of the brassiness, until you can maybe get it dyed again. I have brassy hair sometimes and it helps


----------

